# The James Bond Quiz Thread



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What is the name of the song for the only James Bond Movie "not" titled the same as the film? For a bonus who was the artist that sang the song and which Bond film was it?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nobody does it Better--sung by Carly Simon, from The Spy Who Loved Me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> Nobody does it Better--sung by Carly Simon, from The Spy Who Loved Me.


Good one, there is two then, cuz thats not the one I am thinking of.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zontar said:


> Nobody does it Better--sung by Carly Simon, from The Spy Who Loved Me.


damn, beat me by a couple of clicks. :smile:

Actually a lot of them just had themes and not "songs" per say. Dr. No for instance actually introduced the "James Bond Theme".

I voted for Sean but really like Daniel Craig.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Your making me think :smile: How about Octopussy? Rita Coolidge "All Time High" (I had to google the title")


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The one I am thinking of actually fits that same category. It had a theme song but no lyrics. There was a song composed for this movie sang by someone very famous and it generally gets tied to it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Your making me think :smile: How about Octopussy? Rita Coolidge "All Time High" (I had to google the title")


Was that Rita on Octo or Shirely Bassey?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Ernst Stavro Blofeld*

Ernst Stavro Blofeld appeared or was referenced in several James Bond movies. Who played this villain in _"You Only Live Twice"_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*A Bond Fact*

The most successful James Bond movie to date (based on infation adjusted box office) was Thunderball. Released in 1965 with a box office of $966,435,555


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Donald Pleasence played Blowfeld. I believe that was the first time his face was ever seen. He dies in For Your Eyes Only.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The most successful James Bond movie to date (based on infation adjusted box office) was Thunderball. Released in 1965 with a box office of $966,435,555


There was also somewhat of an unofficial James Bond movie of the same plot and characters later on that also starred Sean Connery call Never Say Never Again. I really liked that movie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SinCron said:


> Donald Pleasence played Blowfeld. I believe that was the first time his face was ever seen. He dies in For Your Eyes Only.


Correct, and he appears in Diamonds Are Forever


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

He also appears in On Her Majesty's Secret Service, changed once again. He's pursued by Bond in Diamonds Are Forever because he was responsible for the death of Bond's wife (his only so far).

P.S. I'm not voting until I see the next Bond movie but right now it's Sean.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The most successful James Bond movie to date (based on infation adjusted box office) was Thunderball. Released in 1965 with a box office of $966,435,555


Almost a Billion dollars?? Are you sure? That's a helluva RoI.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SinCron said:


> He also appears in On Her Majesty's Secret Service, changed once again. He's pursued by Bond in Diamonds Are Forever because he was responsible for the death of Bond's wife (his only so far).
> 
> P.S. I'm not voting until I see the next Bond movie but right now it's Sean.


Ah, a clue to the answer in the first question.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since Diamonds are Forever had a song with the same name--would you be referring to "We Have all the Time in the World" by Louis Armstrong from On Her Majesty's Secret Service?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for making me fast forward my VHS version of OHMSS to find out it's "Do You Know How Christmas Trees Are Grown" sung by Nina something or other.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> Well since Diamonds are Forever had a song with the same name--would you be referring to "We Have all the Time in the World" by Louis Armstrong from On Her Majesty's Secret Service?


This is the answer I was looking for


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Did anyone else lol at the poll?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratocaster said:


> Did anyone else lol at the poll?


I LOLed at the one vote for Roger Moore. 
Roger Ebert said: "Basically, you have Connery, and then you have all the rest." 

And the poll missed out David Niven and Peter Sellers...(old trivial pursuits trick question).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

devnulljp said:


> I LOLed at the one vote for Roger Moore.
> Roger Ebert said: "Basically, you have Connery, and then you have all the rest."
> 
> And the poll missed out David Niven and Peter Sellers...(old trivial pursuits trick question).


No Dalton or Brosnan fans eh?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I always thought Bond should have been a bit more badass...like Batman. He's a loony. Has to be. He's been tortured and almost killed so many times, he'd have to be a bit twitchy. A total endorphin junkie, with a god complex, and a psychotic emotionally dysfunctional nutbar. Not cheeky chappie Roger Moore. Not Mr. Smoothysmooth no-sex-please-we're-British Timothy Dalton. Not Remington Steele. The new guy comes closer. I can imagine either :bow:King Sean:bow: or new guy (name??) doing the headbutt/knee to groin/thumb in eye socket thing, but none of the others. I always thought Terence Stamp could have been a great Bond. Or Ian Bannen in his prime (wasn't Bond supposed to be Scottish anyway? It's been decades since I read the books). How 'bout Daniel Day Lewis? or David Hayman in his prime too (A Sense of Freedom anyone?).


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
The name of the lead female character gives that away...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Was that Rita on Octo or Shirely Bassey?


Definitely Rita. Bassey did "Goldfinger", "Diamonds are Forever", and "Moonraker".


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Never heard of Niven but Sellers was in Casino Royal (with Woody Alan).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Never heard of Niven but Sellers was in Casino Royal (with Woody Alan).


David Niven was James Bond in that movie (the older guy). Sellars and the rest were substitutes supposed to fool the bad guys.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What!!! No love fore George Lazenby !?!?!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What!!! No love fore George Lazenby !?!?!


No. :smile:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Got to say.......I am a huge Bond fan (both literary and filmic) And Connery is still the king. But that is based on the first four flicks. I think You Only Live Twice and Diamonds are both lacklustre performances by Connery and films in general IMHO. They did nothing to help his or the Bond franchise's image. Then there was that abomination calle Never Say Never. That is truly awful.
Roger Moore just totally sucked I won't even watch those films.

George who????

Timothy Dalton was better than Moore.
Pierce Brosnan was better that I ever expected him to be.

Now Daniel Craig........I really liked him in the last film and that may be the best single Bond performance of all time. Very, very close to the book. More rugged than any of the previous Bonds and the most believable since Connery's Dr. No Bond. Time will tell if he can usurp Connery with a body of work. But he is off to a blazing start.


Cheers
Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Got to say.......I am a huge Bond fan (both literary and filmic) And Connery is still the king. But that is based on the first four flicks. I think You Only Live Twice and Diamonds are both lacklustre performances by Connery and films in general IMHO. They did nothing to help his or the Bond franchise's image. Then there was that abomination calle Never Say Never. That is truly awful.
> Roger Moore just totally sucked I won't even watch those films.
> 
> George who????
> ...


Spot on Pete. I voted for Sean based on the first few films but I think Daniel Craig has the potential to be the best.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Spot on Pete. I voted for Sean based on the first few films but I think Daniel Craig has the potential to be the best.


++, Craig did a great great job last time out.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

another theme song not the same title, you know my name by chris cornell from the last one, casino royale


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Talking about theme songs.........

*What would everyone's fav Bond Theme song be ??????*
There are a lot of good ones. 
Let's leave out the James Bond Theme (which is possibly the best most evocative theme music in filmdom) Cause it is in every Broccoli produced film.

Mine has to be GOLDFINGER
I remember seeing Goldfinger at the Birchcliff theatre when I was very young. My older brother took me. When that theme song started and that orchestra hit those first shots BA BAAAAAA wha whaaaa wha. I just about jumped out of my seat. The whole room shook.

There are a bunch of ones too Thunderball etc......
And some real duds too....Like that A Ha tune.....and All Time High....ouch


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Talking about theme songs.........
> 
> *What would everyone's fav Bond Theme song be ??????*
> There are a lot of good ones.
> ...


It's Goldfinger for me too Pete. My parents took me to see it in England when it first came out. I was 11 years old at the time and going to the movies in England back then was like going to the theater nowadays. Left a lasting impression on me. (So did Honor Blackman :smile


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> It's Goldfinger for me too Pete. My parents took me to see it in England when it first came out. I was 11 years old at the time and going to the movies in England back then was like going to the theater nowadays. Left a lasting impression on me. (So did Honor Blackman :smile


I think mine would be Goldfinger as well, followed closely by You Only Live Twice and Thunderball. I also really liked Garbage on The World Is Not Enough. I have a soft spot for any Shirley Bassey song though. Diamonds was a nice tune too.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

davetcan said:


> (So did Honor Blackman :smile


Oh Honor Blackman.........largetonguelargetonguelargetongue One of my alltime fav babes


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm--favorite Bond theme other than "the James Bond Theme (which is possibly the best most evocative theme music in filmdom) Cause it is in every Broccoli produced film."?

Goldfinger would be up there for sure.

When I was teaching guitar I had a band do a medley of Bond themes. They started with the main riff from that theme and then ran through Goldfinger, From Russia With Love, Live & Let Die (and maybe The Man with the Golden Gun--this was almost 20 years ago. I'd have to check the score I wrote out for it.) But not in that order--Live & Let Die was last before a return to the Bond Theme--ending with the ending. They played it at a festival and kicked butt taking home first prize--but more importantly--playing a kick butt version of the medley.

Lots of fun with that one.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

For me it would have to be "Live And Let Die". BTW I did see Daniel Craig as Bond and I agree with you. He brought a new "toughness" to the role and it'll be interesting to see where he goes with it.



faracaster said:


> Talking about theme songs.........
> 
> *What would everyone's fav Bond Theme song be ??????*
> There are a lot of good ones.
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Villain*

So we have the theme song vote in. What would be the favorite "villain" in the James Bond films


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So we have the theme song vote in. What would be the favorite "villain" in the James Bond films


Heh, Goldfinger. To me, that movie had the best villains, theme, memorable one-liners/sequences. It's the apex of the campier version of Bond.

There's even a great music related quote in that flick:

"My dear girl, there are some things that just aren't done, such as drinking Dom Perignon '53 above the temperature of 38 degrees Fahrenheit. That's just as bad as listening to the Beatles without earmuffs" :smile:

I also like Jaws, Scaramanga and Blofeld. Interesting tidbit I just found out at imdb - the guy who plays Jaws is the same guy who played the alien in the classic "To Serve Man" episode of the Twilight Zone. "It's a cookbook!!!"



Kenmac said:


> BTW I did see Daniel Craig as Bond and I agree with you. He brought a new "toughness" to the role


I thought Dalton brought a new toughness/realness to the Bond character - problem was, his movies were subpar.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by Kenmac 
*BTW I did see Daniel Craig as Bond and I agree with you. He brought a new "toughness" to the role *
Originallly Posted by Apostrophe (')
*I thought Dalton brought a new toughness/realness to the Bond character - problem was, his movies were subpar.*

Well, I wouldn't say I'm a big James Bond fan myself. I think I only ever really watched 2 JB movies. The first being "Live And Let Die" years ago on T.V. then the Daniel Craig one last year on DVD but I do know about the history of the various actors who played 007.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a little Bond related stuff for ya.......
I worked with Tom Jones (yes that Tom Jones) last week and he told me his favorite tune he has ever recorded was Thunderball. It was that whole Bond mystique thing going on in 65' when he recorded it. Also working with a full blown orchestra for the first time was a big thrill for him. 
He gave me a signed copy of his greatest hits at the end of the show. I haven't had it off the CD player in my car since. With multiple repeats of Thunderball at deafening levels.
"So he strikes.....like ThunderBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL."
Great shit !!!

Cheers
Pete


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

PropellerHeads techno version of "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" is awesome !!!

btw, did you know that Chris Slade (AC/DC Jimmy Page Asia) started his career as Tom Jones' drummer...and Elvis wanted to steal him? 

I don't know about favorite villain, but favorite villain line is "No Mr Bond, I don't expect you to talk...... I expect you to die"

Favorite damsel line is; "My name is chu me" only because ABC censored that line throughout my childhood and I only discovered it recently

and Q's greatest achievement was the Aston Martin with the ejecting seat.

back to villains, Telly Savalas was pretty darn good huh?

Andy


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Here's a little Bond related stuff for ya.......
> I worked with Tom Jones (yes that Tom Jones) last week and he told me his favorite tune he has ever recorded was Thunderball. It was that whole Bond mystique thing going on in 65' when he recorded it. Also working with a full blown orchestra for the first time was a big thrill for him.
> He gave me a signed copy of his greatest hits at the end of the show. I haven't had it off the CD player in my car since. With multiple repeats of Thunderball at deafening levels.
> "So he strikes.....like ThunderBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL."
> ...


Thunderball is my favorite Bond flick of all time. The song, gizmos, villains (remember the sharks in the pool) and the big underwater battle at the climax just made my 10 year old self want to grow up and battle SPECTRE. Great memories.....


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Here's a little Bond related stuff for ya.......
> I worked with Tom Jones (yes that Tom Jones)


That boy can sure sing! Did you hear the stuff he did with Jools Holland? How old is he now? Are they still throwing knickers at him? Maybe he should give nickleback a few lessons...although there are times/places I think I'd prefer rocks...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Have you seen the Quantum Of Solace trailer?????
I can't wait.....November 14th.

I just rewatched Casino Royale......It is now my fav Bond film. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Who else has seen Quantum of Solace????
I have.....twice.....Daniel Craig is now definitely and officially my fav Bond.
BTW......I loved the film....despite what the critics have said......I think they want a more.....Roger Moore approach.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Who else has seen Quantum of Solace????
> I have.....twice.....Daniel Craig is now definitely and officially my fav Bond.
> BTW......I loved the film....despite what the critics have said......I think they want a more.....Roger Moore approach.


Haven't seen it yet, but base don the last one, the only non-Connery Bond so far is Daniel Craig. The rest (cough Roger cough Moore cough) were all too camp. Like Batman, Bond _should_ be a bit of a psycho. I always thought Terence Stamp had Bond potential. Too old now of course...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but base don the last one, the only non-Connery Bond so far is Daniel Craig. The rest (cough Roger cough Moore cough) were all too camp. Like Batman, Bond _should_ be a bit of a psycho. I always thought Terence Stamp had Bond potential. Too old now of course...


Well he is most definitely possessed in this one and a little psycho.
Yeah Terrence Stamp.....I can see that. He actually looks a bit like Daniel Craig, could be his father.

cheers
Pete


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Well he is most definitely possessed in this one and a little psycho.
> Yeah Terrence Stamp.....I can see that. He actually looks a bit like Daniel Craig, *could be his father.*
> 
> cheers
> Pete


...or his mother


















But he's even badass as a drag queen.

Have you seen The Limey? Unhinged, Bad ass!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the new one yet but Craig gave my favourite single Bond performance in Casino Royale. That being said I went with Dalton as my top guy, I've always liked him in the role.

The top three are all really close for me.
1. Timothy Dalton - Darker and more human than the previous bonds. And more heartless and calculating.
2. Daniel Craig - Outstanding in the last one. I think it's likely that after I see Quantum he'll move into top spot. Dark, removed, imperfect, vulnerable, brutal
3. Sean Connery - Suave, charming, witty, the original. Still holds his own after all these years. If Craig is the more realistic Bond that most of us would end up like, Connery is the Bond that we would _want_ to be



4. Pierce Brosnan - Started off so well with Goldeneye he seemed like a cross between Dalton and Connery. But the movies just got progressively worse... infiltrating North Korea on a Surf Board?(Die Another Day) Was Inspector Gadgets helicopter hat still in the prototype stage back at Q-branch?













5. Roger Moore - Awful, what more can I say? Every time he delivers a one liner I expect him to look at the camera and wink with a goofy grin on his face
6. George Lazenby - Had some big shoes to fill. In all honesty I don't remember his performance all that well as the movie was more or less forgettable



Favourite Song:
I've got to go with popular opinion on this one and choose Goldfinger, it's jsut so epic.

Favourite Villain:

A tie between Goldfinger and Alec Trevelyn/006 from Goldeneye


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

George Lazenby's biggest problem, apart from being the guy after Sir Sean :bow: was being cast opposite Telly Savalas. It's kinda like being booked for a gig, then realising you're on _after_ BB King, _and _the other guitarist in the band is Joe Bonamassa. You're toast before you even begin.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Props for Roger Moore*

I watched "The Spy Who Loved Me" last night. Moore had such a wonderful "detached" look on his face while skiing/skydiving/being attacked it was just priceless. He also had the best gadgets of all the Bonds and was right at the peak of the cold war so he had the best bad guy scenarios too. He also had a higher bond girl per film count them the rest, usually a three girl minimum.:bow:

Connery is the easy choice - I vote Moore!

Matt


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I always liked Dalton best. I always thought he was the least dandified Bond. Bond might be a ladies' man, but I never thought he was a Dandy, and guys like Moore and Brosnan seemed that way to me. Sean is brilliant of course, but Dalton was grittier. 

I dig Craig, but I still haven't reconciled myself to a blond Bond. I haven't seen Quantum yet, but I thought the last movie had a few problems:

I didn't like the cashing in on pop culture phenomena (poker, parkour)

The Aston was in it waaaay too briefly 

The movie seemed to have two endings. The first felt more natural and cliff-hanger-ish, but then the last 20 mins or so of the movie felt tacked-on to me and actually anti-climactic

I still liked Casino Royale an awful lot, but Craig seems to be bringing too much action-star to the role and less finesse. Though I do agree with everyone else - he seems to have the potential to be the best Bond ever if the quality of the movies stays high.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

For any Fan of BOND..I TRUELY recommend getting the new BlueRay version..those are the BEST by far transfer I've ever seen. it's like watching new movies all over again


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------

